# PS3 and GT HD - you are going to want them!



## MBK (Jan 25, 2004)

Gran Turismo HD is awesome and once this game is released PS3's will be flying off the shelves!

Like many others on here I was dubious about buying a PS3, I didnâ€™t preorder but as we now know that didn't matter. My friendly Game store did a good sales pitch and after some negotiation on price I swapped a whole stack of Xbox 360 games for a PS3.

The reality is I havenâ€™t even loaded a game on the machine, after set up I downloaded Gran Turismo HD demo and haven't played anything else yet, it's way beyond any other racer on any system to date. I will even include my long time favourites GTR2 and WTCC for the PC which were previously the benchmark.

The graphics are jaw dropping at 1080i and what really makes the game is the accuracy of the car physics. With a Logitech G25 race wheel (at last compatible for PC and PS â€" if only Microsoft would learn from this) the force feedback and feel of the cars is unsurpassed. Front wheel drive cars like the Integra R push wide into understeer with kickback through the wheel, easily balanced by realistic gentle changes in the use of the throttle. The Evo IX allows delicious and utterly controllable neutral slides at ridiculous angles of dangle. The rear wheel drive cars take more care and yet can still be balanced through leery oversteer with a dab of throttle and quick reactions on opposite lock. This ranges from a quick stab of arm-twisting in an MX5 to wild arm flailing in the Ferrari 599. The Elise is modelled to perfection so light and delicate in feel and devastating through the twisties.

The feel of the power deliver of each car is also just right, the high revving lunacy of the Integra Type R engine perfectly recreated with manic screams from the Dolby 7.1 digital sound. The Evo delivers its huge power in big gulps with a WRC wail while the sound of the Ferrari is arguably worth the Â£425 asking price of the console alone.

And before anyone asks â€" yes GT HD is miles better than PGR3 on Xbox 360. The cars on PGR feel wooden and disconnected by comparison. If you ever wondered what a journalist meant when they said the Mk I TT has slightly wooden steering compared to the feedback you get from say an Evo/Sti or latest RS4 the difference between the games could be described in the same way. On the PS3 the cars are alive in your hands on the Xbox 360 you are â€˜drivingâ€™ a video game.

Now the rub is that this doesnâ€™t come cheap at all. There is the cost of the console at Â£425, a decent HD TV at Â£400 plus (if just for gaming), a decent Dolby Digital system at Â£150+, a force feedback wheel at up to Â£200 and a few accessories Â£50 to get the kind of experience I described above. Great if you already have this kit for other purposes and expensive gaming. A long way from a mega drive (or Grandstand if you are old enough to remember) and your old TV in terms of console gaming and a lot of Â£1 in the Super Monaco GP or Outrun machines at the arcade.

So with the full games lying here untouched, I am certain that Gran Turismo HD will be the turning point for mass sales of the PS3, in fact for those wavering the demo is enough to justify the console price for me. For once Iâ€™m glad there are fewer players as I sit comfortably in the top 100 times!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Nice write up!

And thankfully no references to girls you used to lust after.... :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have just got the PS3 and have been enjoying online gamming 
for the first time with my friend (Sony manager) and the graphics
are superb, i am now getting a HD television to compliment this system
overwhelmed completly. Bravo to sony


----------



## MBK (Jan 25, 2004)

ronin said:


> Nice write up!
> 
> And thankfully no references to girls you used to lust after.... :wink:


Thanks!

Ooh now you remind me - Lisa ******* hmm far more fun than playing with my joypad as I remember :lol:


----------



## kloppy (Feb 8, 2006)

Just got my eagerly awaited ps3 yesterday but gutted it won't play pro evolution soccer without major glitches :x 
Just bought motorstorm today though to get some frenetic driving action  
be nice to drive a TT in a game though. Ideally modifiable and online!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Motorstorm good fun and the graphics when you crash are fantastic


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Still waiting for mine as DABS have let me down, although it should arrive today.

Along with the PS3 & 5 games, extra controller, DVD remote & HDMi cable, i've bought a new Samsung HD TV (thinks it's 1080i) & of course HDMi connectivity. Looking forward to viewing this.

I take it the Web connection is simple? as the PS3 will be almost next to my Wireless Router so hoping it connects easily just as my PSP does.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Did you see that the people that queued up at the big Virgin store got given a 2.5k Sony Bravia TV as well?

Apparently, there wasn't much atmosphere in the queue (and Sony were axpercting around 500 people instead of the 125) so they phoned the Virgin store and told them to give everyone in the queue these TVS for free, so that they'd all be smiley and happy and very excited when the cameras were on them.

Nice.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> Still waiting for mine as DABS have let me down, although it should arrive today.
> 
> Along with the PS3 & 5 games, extra controller, DVD remote & HDMi cable, i've bought a new Samsung HD TV (thinks it's 1080i) & of course HDMi connectivity. Looking forward to viewing this.
> 
> I take it the Web connection is simple? as the PS3 will be almost next to my Wireless Router so hoping it connects easily just as my PSP does.


Web connection is a piece of cake, did mine yesterday in a few minutes. The console walks you through it.

Need an LCD TV now as not allowed to have the console in the living room  hahahahaha which Samsung did you get?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Just downloading Gran Turismo HD Concept 2 now.

PS3 was a breeze to set-up, however the downloads seem to be very slow, so not sure if that's at Sony's end or the PS3 in general.

It's only a 690MB file & the lappy would have that done in about 30mins, however the PS3 is after 30mins only at 23%. Hope it's worth it. Also pi$$ed off as i didn't realise the old PS2 Memory Card could be plugged into the PS3 & gave my PS2 Memory Card complete with many saves to my eldest son who by now will more than likely have wiped it. Just hope the GT3 save would not have given me advantage with GT HD as it has when loading newer GT versions.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> PS3 was a breeze to set-up, however the downloads seem to be very slow, so not sure if that's at Sony's end or the PS3 in general.


 I thought the same, so canceled the ps3 update and went to pull it via the web direct - same result, either masses of people pulling down (as expected) or a bandwidth limitation set by sony from their servers.
Took about 2 hours just for the ps3 update!

Have you tried tekken 5 ? Only Â£6.99 for the full game (limited offer). Outstanding graphics and took me back a few years to my youth and the playstation (not psone!).


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > PS3 was a breeze to set-up, however the downloads seem to be very slow, so not sure if that's at Sony's end or the PS3 in general.
> ...


My PS3 Update only took about 20mins, but the GT HD download is taking forever. Looks like it must be bandwidth at their end.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Just had 20mins on Gran Turismo HD on the PS3 & it's feckin awesome.

Not got an XBOX 360 so can't compare to that as regards performance etc. but it's at least as bigger step forward for Sony as the PS2 was from the PS One. The graphics & attention to detail (even the car interiors) are just mind blowing.

Shame the download demo is only Time Trials but it's defo a must have when released.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Have the XBOX 360, which i cant knock as a games console, but as media center the PS3 blows it away - have you tried the web browser?
Browsing piston heads the other night @ 50 " in HD was superb!!
The whole user experience is very well put together.


----------



## MBK (Jan 25, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> Just had 20mins on Gran Turismo HD on the PS3 & it's feckin awesome.
> 
> Not got an XBOX 360 so can't compare to that as regards performance etc. but it's at least as bigger step forward for Sony as the PS2 was from the PS One. The graphics & attention to detail (even the car interiors) are just mind blowing.
> 
> Shame the download demo is only Time Trials but it's defo a must have when released.


Got to agree with you, still jaw dropping after 4 days, and the best PS3 release 'game' (well demo) by far. I am so looking forward to the full game!

F1 Championship Edition is also very playable but there is nowhere near the connected feel and car dynamics accuracy of GT HD. F1 is a very immersive experience though, the track walkthroughs, career mode and car set up sessions are excellent - not to mention the stunning graphics. Ridge Racer 7 is a real arcade special so cant really be compared - its ok for what it is, no wheel support though. Still to try MotorStorm which is supposedly best of the lot.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Am I right in thinking you can get a cable to run the PS2 memory card through the USB on ebay?

Is anyone online gaming and how do I set this up?

I finally gave in and bought one at the weekend


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi,
If anyone is interested I have two PS3's 60GB Jap versions for sale. They are guaranteed to play all PS3 games.

Asking Â£310 for each. You can arrange local pickup or your own courier. I will ship via Royal Mail.

Regards,
Waseq

ps. These are newly boxed and unopened!!!


----------



## megablade (Apr 20, 2007)

Sim said:


> Am I right in thinking you can get a cable to run the PS2 memory card through the USB on ebay?
> 
> Is anyone online gaming and how do I set this up?
> 
> I finally gave in and bought one at the weekend


Yes you can get an adapter to enable your ps2 memory card to be plugged into the ps3, then you copy the game saves to the hd.

Can't remember exactly how to set up online gaming (launch weekend was a blur!) just follow the process of setting up a new account. The worst part was trying to find a nickname that was available.

Good luck, and see you online sometime!!


----------

